# How hard is school for you?



## sickgirl787 (Feb 28, 2007)

School was such hell for me. I sobbed every morning before I had to leave. My grades, which had been above average, started slipping, I got really depressed, and I started skipping way too many classes. Eventually I dropped out altogether. People would always ask what was wrong. I would say school made me anxious. They would ask why. Was I being bullied? I would say no. Then why was I so anxious? :stu I could never make them understand. This was back before I was diagnosed and I assumed I was just a weird, screwed up person.

How hard is school for you? Do your grades suffer? Are you annoyed because people see your grades and think your stupid? Do you see your grades and think your stupid? I'd like to see how you feel because no one I knew from my school seemed to feel like this at all.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

School is hell for me right now...especially the past two weeks, when my grades started slipping, and we had to do a bunch of group projects. I feel anxious every day when I go to school, its either cuz of people or tests that I no longer seem to be able to do. Weird thing is, people think im really smart, which I have been, but lately im not myself...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Awww :hug I couldn't even make it through regular high school. Finished with independant study. There's people who will understand you here  My grades were going down fast. Getting Cs and Ds and failing a couple finals. I was so anxious at school that concentrating on work was hard. Then I was so depressed because I couldn't live up to my peers socially, so I kind of gave up. Absent like two or three times a week and cutting class...No positive things to look forward to in the mornings (like friends or fun at lunch)...And there was not much sympathy or understanding from teachers either..You are NOT stupid because your grades are going down. There are other reasons that happens, and in your case it sounds like SA. Hope things get better someway


----------



## Alexx (Feb 26, 2007)

Aw, I am sorry you had to go through that. High school is a nightmare for someone with social anxiety. Not only do you have anxiety about going to class, you have added anxiety about the school calling you when you miss too many. I had the worst attendance record possible. I remember once when I was in primary school, my teacher (for what would be the equivalent of 3rd grade in North America) announced to the whole class that I finally came to school three days in a row.

Despite having terrible attendance, I had amazing grades (90s) up until senior year of high school. Over the years, my expectations started declining and standards were rising. I left high school with 80s (a stroke of luck if you ask me), and now I'm suffering in university. If my GPA doesn't go up this year, I'm going to be put on academic probation. I'm not really sure how much is connected to anxiety, but yes, my grades suffer when my anxiety increases. I don't look at my final grades as a marker of my intelligence, because I know I am SO much smarter than a number. I am more disappointed in not knowing the answers, or how to argue or frame my answers. "How come no one else knows I'm brilliant?" usually runs through my head.


----------



## loner2389 (Oct 28, 2006)

School used to be really easy for me, but it's gotten harder for me to focus the last 2 years.


----------



## hypeah (Feb 22, 2007)

first university was the worst for me..i had to drop out at that time because i was in the same situation...never cared about going to class and couldn't stand sitting in a circle in my british literature class and group discussions....eventually i found out what was happening to me and after a year of treatment i went back....now i'm graduating end of spring!


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

School isn't easy for me, but at the same time its not horrible. Every day has its own little anxieties (and some big ones, like presentations...), but for the most part, I like school because of the positive environment, interaction with my peers, and I enjoy learning. The "school" part of my life is coming to an end (college graduation in less than two months!). But I can honestly say that this current semester has been the best semester of my entire college experience. It's sad that just when things were getting good, it had to end.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I also had trouble in high school - it seemed like everyone in the school knew my name due to how weird and awkward I was. I think I had straight F's and a C in typing by the time I was finished. I dropped out after five months and started independent study. what a gravy job that was - not only for the teachers but the students too. I mostly played video games and spent a lot of time on the internet. I hurt myself by not going to high school, but in retrospect I think there was something wrong with me that school was not going to fix. I had to make my own mistake there and learn from it. I'm doing better now - at 22 I still haven't gotten a job, but I go to community college and I'll have a little diploma after next year, and hopefully some work experience.


----------



## kowabonga (Jun 10, 2006)

I have big issues about going to school. Right now i'm not really talking to anyone and i'm kind of afraid of the lunchbreaks. Luckily it's not long till i'm done.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Usually not too hard, but often very stressful. Especially when you've got a lot of work piled on. I find myself wondering if I'll manage to get everything done, but I always manage to do it.

I have one class this semester that's been really hard for me, and there were a few times I was crying after I left for the day, so you're not alone there. It's been the hardest class I've had in years. :fall I'm still going to get through it though.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I find school challenging not hard. I find it hard when I procratinate too much like right now. I'm behind. Eh. :fall Need motivation to get it together. :yes


----------



## Iric (Jan 26, 2007)

I always drop my classes after a week. I haven't completed a single college course since barley graduating high school back in 03.


----------



## mikeeonfiya (Feb 11, 2007)

i work full time and have a full time class schedule.

i've missed 2 weeks of my criminology class, and then i finally asked the teacher not to drop me and got back in track, but at the same time my other classes suffer like my english class which i've missed 2 1/2 weeks of it because i'm not able to wake up in time. class starts at 9:20am, and i work from 2:30pm-11:00pm. so after work i usually go online until 3-4am, and just sleep in till work again.

today i did not sleep and i bought a 4-pack case of monster energy drink. im so tired but i know i must stay awake so i can go to class...if i sleep...ill sleep forver until work.

man this sucks! looks like im not going to get financial aid next semester


----------



## Rosedew (Nov 7, 2006)

When I was in highschool it was almost unbearable. As a freshman I cut class nearly everyday. I just went enough to do tests and stuff. I hated going because my school was WAY over crowed (people literally smushed together in between classes) and all my friends from junior high were in other schools. I didn't have any friends for a year and a half. I met one friend in the end of sophomore year. I also hated school for the pointless work, the apathetic teachers and the new increase in security. I've actually had security guards and police argue and bicker with me over petty things like they were gradeschoolers and once I was even physically dragged and thrown out because I was "trespassing" at my own school! How do you trespass with metal detectors, bag checks, I.D. scanning, and officer hall patrolling?? Such are the horrors of going to school in the inner city. So yeah school was very hard for me. And it still is now that I'm in college.

Wait some more... The school constantly violated my constitutional rights. Such as when one of the deens (not an actual officer) dragged me by my coat and pushed me threw out the door and told me I couldn't come back to the school until the next day. Or the time when my bag was scanned and then physically checked without my permission and then having them steal my markers from me. (I couldn't even get them back without my mom coming in the next day, despite the fact that I bought them with my own money. They're MY property. When I went to get them they couldn't even tell which ones were mine. *Anyone* could have come and took them away.) Or when they force you to take off your boots, belt, coat/jackets, hats, and whatever else they ask from you.

It didn't even matter if you were 18 or whatever. You had NO rights whatsoever aside from 'you have the right to get what we give you' and the infamous 'you have the right to obey us and not complain' rules as stated in the waste-of-paper student rulebook K-12 grades.

With all this I wouldn't be surprised if the whole senior class developed a social disoder. School was a living nightmare. I begged my mom to homeschool me but she didn't have the money. :sigh

*Sorry if I ranting a little bit but I had to get it out. I feel better now.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I also don't like taking the physical sciences for its hard to understand.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

It's kind of hard, sure. Mainly the social aspect. I can deal fine with the academic, but I hate having to cram myself onto a campus crowded with beautiful people everyday.


----------



## child of bodom (Jan 15, 2007)

****ing hate it. feel so sick when i get up every morning that i cant eat, ill gag if i try to eat anything. i cant ever ask for help so my grades are around 60's usually. not good in gym classes, so i get made fun of alot for that. cant ever feel normal when im in the halls, get really panicky, cant make eye contact with the girls i like, its pathetic.


----------



## ghostbutterflies (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm doing bad right now because I don't ask question if I don't get something.


----------



## bambolea (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: re: How hard is school for you?*



child of bodom said:


> @#%$ hate it. feel so sick when i get up every morning that i cant eat, ill gag if i try to eat anything. i cant ever ask for help so my grades are around 60's usually. not good in gym classes, so i get made fun of alot for that. cant ever feel normal when im in the halls, get really panicky, cant make eye contact with the girls i like, its pathetic.


ugh. I get the EXACT same way in the morning, I always wake up feeling like i'm about to throw up, it's horrible uke 
And then I get all stupid and nervous about taking the bus.
Then the rest of the day just varies on little details. 
I usually get more nervous whenever I'm walking in the halls, I always feel funny when I walk, it's weird. And in class, I always hear people whispering **** and then I get all paranoid that they're talking about me, and I know it's not true...but it's like I can't help it. Then I get all annoyed at myself for caring about stupid little things.
Then the day's over, and I'm already dreading the next.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I found the academic work pretty fun and easy. Everything else was difficult though.


----------

